# Blank Cutter???



## Hugob (Jan 18, 2005)

I saw on 'Penn State Industries' a tool for blank cutting.
Does this work?????
REGARDS


----------



## jrc (Jan 18, 2005)

I think it's a waste of money.  I have a set of bits almost like these made for cutting tenons, I use them for rustic furniture and they work real good when there new.  If you use them much the heat up real quick and you have to let them cool down or they will loose there temper and there not so easy to sharpem.  If you doing blanks for one or two pens at a time the might work OK for you.


----------



## Hugob (Jan 18, 2005)

Txs alot JIM, I'll keep that in mind....


----------



## daledut (Jan 18, 2005)

I have one of these items. They work but it is not the master solution they tout it as. Like Jim said they heat up too much and the blank size and the center hole do not stay the right size. 

I have found it much easier to simply cut the wood into 3/4" square stips and drill my own holes.


----------



## goldentouch (Jan 18, 2005)

As I cut a few blanks mostly green wood it is better for me to cut the blanks on a bandsaw.  Then I stack them to dry.  If you were only using dry wood it might work but the heat buildup would be a problem.  Just save the money and cut with a bandsaw or table saw then drill the holes.


----------



## dougle40 (Jan 18, 2005)

The main disadvantage that I see with something like that is the fact that you can only cut 1/2 of a pen and therefore trying to match up grain pattern on a finished pen is impossible .
I agree with everyone above - cut the blanks on a bandsaw and drill seperately , it only takes a minute or so to turn it round .


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 18, 2005)

Don't throw out the baby with the bath water!  Looks like this might be a down and dirty way to create custom center bands.


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 18, 2005)

Most Excellant Idea Mr. President!  [:I]


----------



## Hugob (Jan 18, 2005)

TXS GUYS!!!

I think I'll stick with to old and trusty ways..... saw & drill seperate


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2005)

One thing not mentioned is the amount of waste.
Center bands?
Awfully expensive way to drill itty bitty pieces of scrap.


----------



## J. Fred Muggs (Jan 19, 2005)

Amen! to Doug!  I don't make any "all one wood" pens unless the top and bottom are from the same blank and the middle of the pen was the middle of the blank.  It just ain't right if the grain don't match.

Segmented pens - different story.


----------

